# Girona Spain cycling tours



## cyclenutty (Apr 24, 2010)

Just back from a fantastic cycling holiday in and around Girona, Spain.

I mixed it up a bit and did some road and some mountain biking. Both were awesome, especially seeing so many of the pros around the area.

I rented both road and mountain bikes from Dave and Saskia at the Girona Cycle Centre (www.gironacyclecentre.com) and they were just awesome, friendly and professional, they really know their stuff and have extensive knowledge of the area. Fully recommend a holiday here and using these guys!


----------

